
Ask HN: Guiding principles for developing and shipping software, which work? - cheerioty
Does your engineerining department have a guiding principle? And if yes, how does it (not) work out?
======
AnimalMuppet
Have moderately-sized releases - don't try to do everything at once. Have good
unit tests, good automated acceptance tests, _and_ a good QA team. This has
worked pretty well for us. It broke down when we tried to do too many releases
at about the same time.

